# Post-op Atrial Fibrillation



## asnelling (Apr 27, 2010)

How would you code post-op atrial fibrillation?  427.31, 997.1???


----------



## daisy3663 (Apr 28, 2010)

I agree that 997.1 is what you would use for the post-op atrial fibrillation.


----------



## Tonyj (Apr 29, 2010)

asnelling said:


> How would you code post-op atrial fibrillation?  427.31, 997.1???


My opinion. 427.31 Atrial fib

997.1 is more specific to cardiac arrest/heart failure etc. (post op). Whereas 427.31 is defined as irregular rapid atrial contractions. If the report doesn't state that the patient had some sort of arrest/failure I'd go with 427.31. You may need to rely more on the specifics of the report or inquire w/MD.


----------

